# HAUNTED RADIO: detroit zombies, hhn, howloscream, h5, queen mary, tcm3d, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Zombie Walk Detroit, the Motor City Haunt Club's Annual Haunted Garage Sale, Howl-O-Scream, Universal Studio's Halloween Horror Nights, the Headless Horseman, Winchester Mystery House, Queen Mary's Dark Harbor, Texas Chainsaw 3D, the Munsters, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the "Blood Bank Blues" by Bobby "Boris" Pickett. Then, out Top Ten list returns our "Top Ten Black & White Horror Films!" All of this and so much more on the September 5 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-090512.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------



## robb3369 (Sep 15, 2011)

Can you get this podcast added into iTunes?


----------

